# tire pressure for 2000 Maxima GXE.



## wengv (May 4, 2004)

I lost my tire placard. Does anyone know the recommended tire pressure from Nissan.

thanks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it should say on the side wall of the tire


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

On the sidewall is just the max PSI.


----------



## maxse03 (Jul 13, 2004)

03 SE is 32psi all around. That's the best i can give you.


----------

